# Why Uber at 1970s Taxi Meter Rates?



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
However...
Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
I understand desperation.
That's really the only excuse for having such low self esteem that you destroy your car on a regular basis for the most overvalued startup in history only to take in pennies in remittance.

I had an interaction with a nice Uber lady last week.
My company has a contract with a truck manufacturer which is a quarter million per year contract.
I was waiting behind the airport for one of these $90 voucher customers and a lady drove up to my cab;
"Do you know where the Uber lot is?"
I told her where it is, then I asked her to look in the mirror and ask herself a question the next day when she woke up...
"Ask yourself- 'why am I an owner operator of a cab-like dispatched vehicle in 2016 operating at 1972 taximeter rates?'"
She looked at me like I woke her from a sound sleep.
"I...don't know!"
I asked her to take into count that her 1972 revenue comes in to pay 2016 expenses like brakes, rent, gasoline, etc...
She was a real nice lady and had a 4 year history of full time cab driving, so I know she listened to my diatribe.

Again, this is for the under $1 per mile market owner operators:
Look in the mirror when you wake tomorrow and ask yourself...

"Why am I the owner operator of a cab-like dispatched vehicle allowing myself to accept 1970s era taximeter rates?"

Well?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


I have been asking myself the same question since the beginning of Uber in St Louis............for a 10 mile trip 4 pax trip is about $30 for me in my cab........in an Uber car the driver gets $8-$9 maybe.........minus gas and wear and tear on their personal car


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Not all of us are lucky to be in a city that kicked uber out.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Not all of us are lucky to be in a city that kicked uber out.


Indeed.
Some of us are unlucky enough to be in some of the most pro Uber markets on earth, that we watch multiple Uber pickups and dropoffs every few minutes from our Cab stands.
At 1972 meter rates.
The Useful Idiots...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm telling you, once my company either loses its contract clients or doubles it's cabs, I probably have to become a Walmart greeter or go back to answering phones in a call center.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> 
> "Ask yourself- 'why am I an owner operator of a cab-like dispatched vehicle in 2016 operating at 1972 taximeter rates?'"
> 
> ...


It is a dollar-six the mile, here, so Uber drivers are working for early 1980s cab rates. When you take Uber's cut into consideration, though, you are working for 1979 cab rates.

I am assuming that you use "dispatched" for lack of a better word. As you are no doubt aware, a strict interpretation of "dispatch" demands a human being on a microphone who knows what he is doing.

When His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty put the meters into the cabs here in 2008, he ordered them set at one-dollar-fifty the mile; 1989 cab rates. When we tried to point out to Fenty that he was expecting us to pay 2008 rents, grocery bills, fines and fees that were excessive even for 2008 (some of them even constituted cruel and unusual punishment) as well as 2008 mechanic and company expenses, 
Our Then Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty, reminded us how all wise and all knowing he was by informing us and the Fourth Estate that we did "not need any more money". I wonder if T. Kalanick and company took a page from Fenty's playbook. We had guys here who lost their houses and had their children in rags because of those rates.

You actually can make this work, at least in this market, at least, if you know what you are doing out there, hit a few surges just right and the bonuses this week are worth anything. I should qualify that statement, though, with an addendum that you can make it work only on a part-time and temporary basis. The nature of the bonuses are inconsistent, as they must be. The bonuses are tantamount to a subsidy to the drivers, which would be a textbook case of unfair trade practices, except that bonuses and incentives are not necessarily that, especially if the bonuses and incentives expire or change from time to time.

Few of the markets have any bonuses or incentives that are worth much, though. The Capital of Your Nation is an important market, though, hence the better incentives and bonuses, here.

Still, the question in the Original Post demands thought.

*GO RED SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(I find myself in the curious position of being and Angels/Minnesota and Nationals fan this week, as Toronto faces those two while Washington is in the Battle of the Beltways with the 'Rriulls. Sadly, the Birds won the first two, In Bawl'mer. Perhaps Washington can win the next two in Washington. In the middle of next week, Toronto plays the Baltimore Birds, but who knows what the American East will look like at that point.)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

When you are a life long Red Sox fan, hope springs eternal.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile, I talked to an couple that was doing uber at .80 cents a mile. They were making $800 a week each working about 40 hours a week. It's not easy in this day and age to make $800 a week.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile, I talked to an couple that was doing uber at .80 cents a mile. They were making $800 a week each working about 40 hours a week. It's not easy in this day and age to make $800 a week.


Gross is not profit.
Gross is not profit.
Gross is not profit.
Click your heels together. Said the wizard.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You drive 90 hours a week?
Do you feel that is safe?


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

2Cents said:


> You drive 90 hours a week?
> Do you feel that is safe?


I dont drive over my limits. If I get really tired I sleep for 2-3 hours and get back on the road.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You could of bought a new Corolla for almost what you paid for yours.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

2Cents said:


> You could of bought a new Corolla for almost what you paid for yours.


out the door? That was out the door price with extended warranty, Its still paid off now so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


Good point.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

2Cents said:


> You drive 90 hours a week? Do you feel that is safe?


Some states allow thirteen hours in a twenty-four hour period. Thirteen hours, seven days per week comes out to ninety one hours.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm telling you, once my company either loses its contract clients or doubles it's cabs, I probably have to become a Walmart greeter or go back to answering phones in a call center.


Looks like call center it is, Walmart did away with greeters a while ago.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


I stopped reading after "not including (future) maintenance.
Don't dupe yourself.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Looks like call center it is, Walmart did away with greeters a while ago.


I'm currently making profit, future maintenance included


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm currently making profit, future maintenance included


You do realize Walmart is to retail what Uber is to livery right?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "I...don't know!"


Mr. Hand of Ridgemont High School would have a field day with that answer. Sad to say so does Uber. With Mr. Hand "I...don't know!" generates comedy and laughter, however with Uber "I...don't know!" generates debt and misery.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Mr. Hand of Ridgemont High School would have a field day with that answer. Sad to say so does Uber. With Mr. Hand "I...don't know!" generates comedy and laughter, however with Uber "I...don't know!" generates debt and misery.


"All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine."

Jeff Spicoli 1982


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> "All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine."
> 
> Jeff Spicoli 1982


If only we still had Spicolli...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> You do realize Walmart is to retail what Uber is to livery right?


That's really not true. Walmart doesn't require its associates to use their own equipment to work in its stores, and Walmart hardly pioneered the idea of low retail wages. Long before WMT opened its doors, Kmart, Woolworth, WT Grant and McCrory's all were paying low wages to their staff.

Further, unlike Uber, Walmart has always turned a profit.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm currently making profit, future maintenance included


even if my car dies completely a year from now (Total Loss) its still worth it cause it will pay for itself 4 times over.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Woolworth, WT Grant


There actually is someone else on this planet who remembers W.T. Grant? They started in Lynn, Massachusetts during the Great Depression.

My sister used to work at an F.W. Woolworth. The last one in which I can recall being was one in a Virginia suburban shopping centre, here in the mid-1990s. The Urban Outfitter's in Georgetown, here, is in the old F.W. Woolworth store. Actually, F.W. Woolworth still exists, it is just that they call it "Footlocker", now. There must be big bucks in tennis shoes.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

PVP said:


> even if my car dies completely a year from now (Total Loss) its still worth it cause it will pay for itself 4 times over.


Only if you value your time a $2.00/hr.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


I accept 1970's rates because rates are not determined by what decade we are in. Rates are determined by supply and demand. If you want rates to go up either demand must go up or supply must go down. I suggest you do two things, throw out referal cards at people as you drive though parking lots, and invest in a valve stem tool to let the air out of any car you see with an uber tag.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> I accept 1970's rates because rates are not determined by what decade we are in. Rates are determined by supply and demand. If you want rates to go up either demand must go up or supply must go down. I suggest you do two things, throw out referal cards at people as you drive though parking lots, and invest in a valve stem tool to let the air out of any car you see with an uber tag.


So you work at 70s prices with 2016 inflation and a devalued dollar.
Travis loves you, everyone else knows you're an @#$_&.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> I accept 1970's rates because rates are not determined by what decade we are in. Rates are determined by supply and demand. .


I can appreciate your observation that livery rates are determined by supply and demand.

But you, as a driver, don't have to *accept* the rates if you don't care to, you don't have to be the supply. Since Uber has been only around for a few years, you can just go back to doing whatever you were doing way back in 2014.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> You do realize Walmart is to retail what Uber is to livery right?


Actually Walmart pays above market rates for retail workers, they are nowhere near as bad as Uber who charges and pays below market rates. 


PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile, I talked to an couple that was doing uber at .80 cents a mile. They were making $800 a week each working about 40 hours a week. It's not easy in this day and age to make $800 a week.


$1600 a week minus gas, data plans, additional insurance, wear and tear on the car, does not equal $800 a week. I grossed $1100 last week, my gas alone was $118, my car costs including money set aside for maintenance was $210, meaning I did not even net $800 a week.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

the rebel said:


> Actually Walmart pays above market rates for retail workers, they are nowhere near as bad as Uber who charges and pays below market rates.
> 
> $1600 a week minus gas, data plans, additional insurance, wear and tear on the car, does not equal $800 a week. I grossed $1100 last week, my gas alone was $118, my car costs including money set aside for maintenance was $210, meaning I did not even net $800 a week.


Us truthers are outnumbered here.
The Matrix is powerful.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So you work at 70s prices with 2016 inflation and a devalued dollar.
> 
> Travis loves you, everyone else knows you're an @#$_&.


You do know that a devalued dollar is one of the causes of inflation, and inflation causes the price of goods and services to rise. I didn't realize this tread was about rates getting higher.

But hey your argument is valid as long as you add an insult at the end.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> You do know that a devalued dollar is one of the causes of inflation, and inflation causes the price of goods and services to rise. I didn't realize this tread was about rates getting higher.
> 
> But hey your argument is valid as long as you add an insult at the end.


Yet you do this job at a non inflationary price.
Simply amazing.
You guys insult yourselves, I don't even have to.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet you do this job at a non inflationary price.
> Simply amazing.
> You guys insult yourselves, I don't even have to.


And yet you did.

The current rate in my city is sufficient for my financial goals. If they aren't for you I suggest you spend less time complaining on the internet and more time looking for a different job. You can also use the internet for that.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Maybe uber is decade impaired.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> And yet you did.
> 
> The current rate in my city is sufficient for my financial goals. .


If a 75 cents/ mile rate, which will gross you 57 cents after the Uber taste, is sufficient for your financial goals, that's excellent.

But I think that the ads that Uber places make it seem like significantly more money is out there to be earned.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I can appreciate your observation that livery rates are determined by supply and demand.
> 
> But you, as a driver, don't have to *accept* the rates if you don't care to, you don't have to be the supply. Since Uber has been only around for a few years, you can just go back to doing whatever you were doing way back in 2014.


Thanks for the polite and thoughtful response. Some people in this thread are quick to insult.

Unfortunately the supply of drivers who will accept the current rate is much greater than those who won't. I do however never accept pool requests. And as for me I can't go back to what I was doing because I was in college and before that I was in the Navy.

I do however have an exit plan. My prius will be age out on January 1 2018. So until then I will be working my ass off, live off a rice and beans diet and pore all my money into my investment account which I make a good monthly percentage on but only has the small problem of being small.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm telling you, once my company either loses its contract clients or doubles it's cabs, I probably have to become a Walmart greeter or go back to answering phones in a call center.


Wal Mart is getting A ROBOT GREETER.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If a 75 cents/ mile rate, which will gross you 57 cents after the Uber taste, is sufficient for your financial goals, that's excellent.
> 
> But I think that the ads that Uber places make it seem like significantly more money is out there to be earned.


That's the truth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P.S.- THEY HAD TIPS IN 1970 !

this is worse !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My new rideshare company will operate at 1967 rates.
The summer of love.
Groovy, baby yeah.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> If a 75 cents/ mile rate, which will gross you 57 cents after the Uber taste, is sufficient for your financial goals, that's excellent.


There are perhaps twenty-seven drivers in markets where the rate is that, or close to it, for whom that kind of money suffices. That is fine for those twenty-seven, I guess. The rest, I guess, put up, shut up, give up or any combination of the above. I receive better than the Atlanta rate on UberX, here, but still, I drive UberX only when the incentives are good, which is enough, or a little more than enough to stay in the game. Similar to your interlocutor, I have an alternative. My alternative is not the same has his, but, I have one: the cab.

Hacking still pays, here, and, we do have Uber Taxi, which you do not have in Pittsburgh and they do not have in Atlanta. (Someone told me that Uber used to offer it in Atlanta, but cut it out even when Hail-O was there). Even at the base rates of one-dollar-six the mile, here, it is unsustainable, for most drivers. There is the efficiency argument of little or no deadheading on UberX, but, unless you know what you are doing out there, it does not help you that much. I can make the same money on UberX as I can on the cab, if I hit a good surge or two and get a few quick pings, but I must work much harder on UberX to do it.

Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My new rideshare company will operate at 1967 rates. The summer of love. Groovy, baby yeah.


....but will the sound systems play Donovan Leach, Moby Grape, The Standells, McGuinn and McGuire, and Grateful Dead tunes?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> My new rideshare company will operate at 1967 rates.
> The summer of love.
> Groovy, baby yeah.


Yeah baby!!! Then we can all be groovy! I'm with you man...........


Another Uber Driver said:


> Hacking still pays, here,
> Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


Again you 2 guys are just like me........why would anybody .....anywhere.......drive for less than $2 a mile and $3 flag drop


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah baby!!! Then we can all be groovy! I'm with you man...........
> 
> Again you 2 guys are just like me........why would anybody .....anywhere.......drive for less than $2 a mile and $3 flag drop


It's quite possible Uber driving is actually a religion based on the hatred of taxis, and the low rates are a form of penance...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah that could be


----------



## Hippy Matt (May 29, 2016)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


I bought a 2012 volkswagen golf for 13,000 with reletively low miles and it will outlast that corolla. Why do you guys still buy that shit?


----------



## Hippy Matt (May 29, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Looks like call center it is, Walmart did away with greeters a while ago.


They brought them back in the past few months! You can now do absolutely nothing and get paid... if you have a 4.8 uber rating I hear walmart just gives you the job and keys to the store because you're so trustworthy and kind.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I had a verbal altercation with an UberX driver at Amtrak a few days ago.
Felt good.
I brought up the 1972 meter rate and I could tell it simply ruined his day.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


Taxi drivers have been ripping people off all this time. I hated taking taxi, now, I don't mind getting a ride. The price of Uber is exactly right. As a driver, sure, wish it was more, but as a rider, I don't want to pay more than what I pay now.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Taxi drivers have been ripping people off all this time. I hated taking taxi, now, I don't mind getting a ride. The price of Uber is exactly right. As a driver, sure, wish it was more, but as a rider, I don't want to pay more than what I pay now.


How do you feel about surge as a pax?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> How do you feel about surge as a pax?


I wait 15 minutes. If I have to go to an appointment, and need a ride, I will pay whatever I have to to get there on time. Either wake up earlier, or take my chance and pay the surge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Taxi drivers have been ripping people off all this time.
> 
> I hated taking taxi, now, I don't mind getting a ride.
> 
> ...


*THE FIRST QUOTED STATEMENT IS A BLANKET LIE.*

Is not America wonderful? You do still have choices (despite the efforts of some components of our society).

The third quoted statement comes from a failure either to understand or to take into account what it costs to use a motor vehicle to carry passengers for compensation.

Captain Obvious already has published a statement similar to the last quoted statement.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Taxi drivers have been ripping people off all this time. I hated taking taxi, now, I don't mind getting a ride. The price of Uber is exactly right. As a driver, sure, wish it was more, but as a rider, I don't want to pay more than what I pay now.


So you don't like being exploited, but are happy to exploit others.
Fascinating.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So you don't like being exploited, but are happy to exploit others. Fascinating.


TNC elitism taken to an extreme.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So you don't like being exploited, but are happy to exploit others.
> Fascinating.


Good to hear you agree that taxi drivers exploit the passengers. No, surge is a choice for the rider to make, no one is forcing them to pay triple uber rate.


----------



## 1995flyingspur (Aug 18, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Taxi drivers have been ripping people off all this time. I hated taking taxi, now, I don't mind getting a ride. The price of Uber is exactly right. As a driver, sure, wish it was more, but as a rider, I don't want to pay more than what I pay now.


Taxi drivers ripping people off?? Really?? I don't see and never saw them getting rich with those "high" meter rates. Uber is the one which is ripping off the entire industry providing slave labor. This is no different than outsourcing, except it's home grown... because of 09', all of those poor peeps who left the workforce now can do something and perhaps feel useful, earning pennies on the dollar. The economy is dead and Uber is a byproduct of it!


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *THE FIRST QUOTED STATEMENT IS A BLANKET LIE.*
> 
> Is not America wonderful? You do still have choices (despite the efforts of some components of our society).
> 
> ...


I will start a new thread. "Taxi driver is a minimum wage job."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Good to hear you agree that taxi drivers exploit the passengers. No, surge is a choice for the rider to make, no one is forcing them to pay triple uber rate.


19 years in a cab, I've never held a gun to someone's head and made them take a metered ride.
Matter of fact, I'm open to negotiation.
When a pax holds up a $10 and says (before they get in) "hey man, I know it runs $13, but can you do it for $10?" I almost always do.

And I don't charge addicts or alcoholics for rides to detox.
Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's quite possible Uber driving is actually a religion based on the hatred of taxis, and the low rates are a form of penance...


Why don't you come on down to the compound errr I mean my office and take a personality test, it's free... it will help you,...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> I will start a new thread. "Taxi driver is a minimum wage job."


That, or under.
Cab rage about what the driver makes is ludicrous.
Most renting cabbies bring home about $25,000 per year before taxes.
And now that CMT and Verifone are involved, we get 1099s every January.
So now you know!


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

1995flyingspur said:


> Taxi drivers ripping people off?? Really?? I don't see and never saw them getting rich with those "high" meter rates. Uber is the one which is ripping off the entire industry providing slave labor. This is no different than outsourcing, except it's home grown... because of 09', all of those poor peeps who left the workforce now can do something and perhaps feel useful, earning pennies on the dollar. The economy is dead and Uber is a byproduct of it!


The taxi driver days are numbered, it is time of uber. I pick up so many riders with same message, I hated taking taxi, love uber and use it all the time. I wonder where the taxi driver lands on likeability as compared to a used car salesmen.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


What a slacker. You're only working 13 hours per day, 7 days a week? With proper self medication, you could easily add another 30 hours weekly. What's the problem?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> The taxi driver days are numbered, it is time of uber. I pick up so many riders with same message, I hated taking taxi, love uber and use it all the time. I wonder where the taxi driver lands on likeability as compared to a used car salesmen.


Wow that's so poignant and original!
I will keep your thoughts on this subject on my mind for several nanoseconds.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That, or under.
> Cab rage about what the driver makes is ludicrous.
> Most renting cabbies bring home about $25,000 per year before taxes.
> And now that CMT and Verifone are involved, we get 1099s every January.
> So now you know!


So now, driving your own car, you can make more driving for uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> So now, driving your own car, you can make more driving for uber.


TK, thank you for paying this man to shill for you on this forum.
I said "those who rent".
I own my own cab. I make more than you.
Thanks for the offer.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow that's so poignant and original!
> I will keep your thoughts on this subject on my mind for several nanoseconds.


Where did I say this was an original thought? You keep holding on to the idea that only way for you to make money is driving a cab, it is not. You then say as cab driver make only $25k, no different then what uber drivers complain. So I say to you, instead of thinking back at what the meter rates were 30 years ago compared to today and how little you make because of the uber drivers; leave the driving game to ridesharing businesses who count on newbies lasting a few months, and work for a regular company with 401k and benefits. Why stress so much over this, industry is changing, either you make the best of it, or you find a new career.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Where did I say this was an original thought? You keep holding on to the idea that only way for you to make money is driving a cab, it is not. You then say as cab driver make only $25k, no different then what uber drivers complain. So I say to you, instead of thinking back at what the meter rates were 30 years ago compared to today and how little you make because of the uber drivers; leave the driving game to ridesharing businesses who count on newbies lasting a few months, and work for a regular company with 401k and benefits. Why stress so much over this, industry is changing, either you make the best of it, or you find a new career.


Slow Uber day ehh, no pings?
You need a hug, bro.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> TK, thank you for paying this man to shill for you on this forum.
> I said "those who rent".
> I own my own cab. I make more than you.
> Thanks for the offer.


Ok, so you are the disgruntled cabbie that lost business to uber. Unfortunately, that is what happens with progress, it hits all industries.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Slow Uber day ehh, no pings?
> You need a hug, bro.


I like my time off, plus, I work the night shift. 9pm - 3am. I don't like driving days.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

All arguments for or against Uber driving are moot. Uber goal is to get rid of every last one of it's drivers, and use self driving cars.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


Thats why cities put a cap number on taxi cabs, so each drivers can make a good living.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

MrA said:


> All arguments for or against Uber driving are moot. Uber goal is to get rid of every last one of it's drivers, and use self driving cars.


Not going to happen. Not in my life time, not worried about it one bit. My life time is 40 more years.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Milito said:


> Thats why cities put a cap number on taxi cabs, so each drivers can make a good living.


Is that why? I thought it had to do with congestion.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Not going to happen. Not in my life time, not worried about it one bit. My life time is 40 more years.


 It's already happening today. It will happen everywhere a lot faster than you think.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> The taxi driver days are numbered, it is time of uber. I pick up so many riders with same message, I hated taking taxi, love uber and use it all the time. I wonder where the taxi driver lands on likeability as compared to a used car salesmen.


Well my friend, i get the same comments from ppl that gave uber a try and more, taxi business in miami has been good for me for 7 years and it is still good. Not everybody likes uber bud, some customers don't like the way they bullied their way into every market, they don't like drivers not having chauffeur license, they don't like that the driver only looks at the gps etc etc, keep doing uber, when you go bankrupt I'll be willing to rent you a night shift on my cab, you'll be back on your feet in two or three months


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Milito said:


> Well my friend, i get the same comments from ppl that gave uber a try and more, taxi business in miami has been good for me for 7 years and it is still good. Not everybody likes uber bud, some customers don't like the way they bullied their way into every market, they don't like drivers not having chauffeur license, they don't like that the driver only looks at the gps etc etc, keep doing uber, when you go bankrupt I'll be willing to rent you a night shift on my cab, you'll be back on your feet in two or three months


Oh, I agree with you that there is a market for taxi. It will not disappear just less taxi drivers. Myself, I still hire a private car to take my family to the airport. I have used the service for years, costs more than uberxl/suv but, I like it how professional the drivers are, at my home 10 minutes prior to the scheduled time, and they are just awesome with the kids and taking care of luggage. I will not take chance on uber for that ride.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> The taxi driver days are numbered, it is time of uber. I pick up so many riders with same message, I hated taking taxi, love uber and use it all the time. I wonder where the taxi driver lands on likeability as compared to a used car salesmen.


People used to think the same thing about LP's when CD's first came out. Now CD's are bulky and cumbersome most music is downloaded straight from iTunes or whatever and LP's are having a Renaissance in popularity.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Is that why? I thought it had to do with congestion.


No at all, I am in Miami, there are 2100 cabs and 10k uber, uber has a lot of demand because they because of the $3 rates but no one makes money on the other hand you have to be a complete dummy if don't make money on a cab


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The rates are a sick joke...

I drive a taxi in Orlando, the city with I believe is currently the lowest rates (65c per mile Uber) and I believe it comes about halfway in price between the 74 and the 77 NYC taxi rates. Taxis on the other hand are $2.40 a mile.

But... I can out earn a local uber driver... before factoring in his expenses... and even hide it from the tax man far easier...
If i get just $200 in meter revenue in a night, (that's revenue on the meter)
I'm throwing the cab company $90-95 total (about 40c a mile in expenses give or take)

And i get $150... (while I can easily only show $100 or less in taxable income.)
Which for 12 hours isn't that bad.

I conclude that... i'm getting over half the meter...
Compared to an uber drivers 48c (with rare tips)
And getting more fares per hour. (This fact makes me LOL when i think about it some times)


Personally I think that the Taxi driver earnings HAVE to be understated. It's so easy to cheat on your taxes that (buying groceries with unreported cash, ect ect ect.) But for doing a dangerous jobs there is, shouldn't we be getting paid for us taking risks?

If i converted a nights worth of fares into uber fares, i would get some really crazy stupid numbers..

So How many miles would an uber driver have to go to get $150
(each of these totals 150 in orlando)
30 cancellations
55 minimum trips
31 hours of customer time
312 PAID miles 



So 250 mile 4 hour drive pays out 
$140 (minus expenses)
so 8 hours (And entire days worth of work at a standard job)
nets a driver $140 on 500 miles driven

If the car takes 16c a mile that trips earns the driver... $60. ($7.50 an hour)
if the car takes 24c a mile that trip earns the driver $20. ($2.50c an hour)
If the cars expenses exceed 28c a mile the driver loses money.
(54c a mile results in a loss of... $110)

$7.50 an hour is the best earnings I can calculate for working in Orlando doing UberX. But i have to stretch the truth so ridiculously hard to even come to that math. That 16c a mile is what people say a car really costs when they are defending uber from people like me who say it's in the neighborhood of 40c.


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. ). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week.


It sounds like an advertisement for Uber.
New member +Claims of 72k per year income=Paid Uber Troll.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The rates are a sick joke...
> 
> I drive a taxi in Orlando, the city with I believe is currently the lowest rates (65c per mile Uber) and I believe it comes about halfway in price between the 74 and the 77 NYC taxi rates. Taxis on the other hand are $2.40 a mile.
> 
> ...


Spot on.
To gross $1400 in the south in an UberX (at .75 per mile) one would have to exceed 2000 miles on their supposed non cab personal car.
That's 100,000+ miles per year and we haven't even touched non dispatch expenses.
Without subsidized guarantees,
Unsustainable.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> TK, thank you for paying this man to shill for you on this forum.
> I said "those who rent".
> I own my own cab. I make more than you.
> Thanks for the offer.


SSSSHHHHH! Please TwoFiddy, don't give away the secret sauce!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

arcterus said:


> SSSSHHHHH! Please TwoFiddy, don't give away the secret sauce!


It's no secret, uberites can't do it.
Uberites are like crackheads, they can't be bothered going to classes and getting permits and medallions, finding cabstands, getting repeat business.
An uberite can get activated in 48 hours to make crack money.
"$1400 this week but let me ignore the 2300 miles it put on my car".

Yeah there's no expenses incurred there.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> It's no secret, uberites can't do it.
> Uberites are like crackheads, they can't be bothered going to classes and getting permits and medallions, finding cabstands, getting repeat business.
> An uberite can get activated in 48 hours to make crack money.
> "$1400 this week but let me ignore the 2300 miles it put on my car".
> ...


Average night, as owner of your cab, how many dead miles do you drive, how many paid, and what is your total take?


----------



## Mjw9x32x (Nov 11, 2015)

See the latest announcements on Uber's finances. They are loosing tons of money and they are blaming driver subsidies. That is because their rates are so low. In Chicago, where I drive, I will not leave my house unless they offer a subsidy. Blame it on the drivers. All they have to do is bring the rates back to where they were two years ago, still undercutting the taxi cabs, and the subsidies will be gone.

And the future is not self driving cars as Travis says. It will be a very long time until a self driving car can navigate a busy bar area at 1AM on a Saturday, find a place to triple park, and then find the right passenger. Add that to kicking out drunk passengers who are about to vomit. Yea Travis, Self driving cars.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Average night, as owner of your cab, how many dead miles do you drive, how many paid, and what is your total take?


In miami i work from 7 pm till 3 am there are slow nights but for the most part i average around 120 daily during the slow season, and over 160 in high season or more, and I don't even work in south beach, wynwood or brickell which are the so called busiest areas, i work in the suburbs and i am including repeats and the radio calls i get, and malls, about 30 % of the miles are dead miles


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Average night, as owner of your cab, how many dead miles do you drive, how many paid, and what is your total take?


Just as an example thursday i made 60 gross Saturday i made 263 gross


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Milito said:


> Just as an example thursday i made 60 gross Saturday i made 263 gross


And you own your cab as well? or rent?


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> And you own your cab as well? or rent?


Rent $ 40 per shift, cover gas and that is it I don't pay for maintenance not even an oil change and i work until 3 am but i have the cab till 7 am


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Good to hear you agree that taxi drivers exploit the passengers. No, surge is a choice for the rider to make, no one is forcing them to pay triple uber rate.


He never agreed that taxi drivers exploited anyone. There is a complete and total disconnect between your first and last statement. One has nothing to do with the other.



drexl_s said:


> I will start a new thread. "Taxi driver is a minimum wage job."


UberX/Pool driving might be, for the average UberX driver. Get a cab driver behind the wheel of an UberX car and it is a different story.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, I've never held a gun to someone's head and made them take a metered ride.
> 
> Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


..........and if he forgot his pipe, will you lend him yours?



drexl_s said:


> The taxi driver days are numbered, it is time of uber.
> 
> I pick up so many riders with same message, I hated taking taxi, love uber and use it all the time.


The first statement is nothing more than the same old TNC elitism that Uber feeds to the UberBOTs. If that were the case, the taxi drivers would have been gone. We are still here and still paying our rent.  We pick up people who have nothing but complaints about UberX. Convenience is still the ruling factor here in the majority of cases. I do not know how many times I have seen someone's ordering Uber, the light turns green, the user looks up, sees the cab, up goes the hand, cancel goes the Uber.

Add to it that Uber offers taxis here. I have Uber Taxi. I like it. People here like it, as well, and use it. Saturday I worked a four hours, ran one hundred forty dollars. All but eleven dollars of it came from Uber Taxi. There was one street hail.

To be sure, there are those Wal-Mart and Icky-D's workers who never could afford a cab, as it was. Occasionally, when they were late and did not want to get fired, they would blow a whole day's pay on cab fare to work, but, as a rule, they were on the bus. To those, Uber has brought a solution: either UberX or Uber Pool.



drexl_s said:


> So now, driving your own car, you can make more driving for uber.


You can driving Uber Taxi, Uber Black, UberXL or Uber Select. I own my cab, as well. Not all of us rent or drive someone else's car.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> TK, thank you for paying this man to shill for you on this forum.
> I own my own cab. I make more than you.
> Thanks for the offer.


I should have read everything before replying. You had already stated what I had to state.



drexl_s said:


> You keep holding on to the idea that only way for you to make money is driving a cab, it is not.
> leave the driving game to ridesharing businesses who count on newbies lasting a few months.
> 
> industry is changing,
> ...


Uber has been telling us to lie down and we have refused. It has not knocked us down yet. What makes you think that we will lie down just because you are telling us to do so?

Dynamism is necessary to commerce. Stagnation equals death.

We always have made the best of it and have adapted. In my market, Uber is helping us to adapt, even, with Uber Taxi.



drexl_s said:


> Ok, so you are the disgruntled cabbie that lost business to uber. Unfortunately, that is what happens with progress, it hits all industries.


The only demographic that we have lost to Uber is the college students. Funny, though, even some of them are using Uber Taxi. We adapted, as you so sagely advised us to do in the above post.



drexl_s said:


> Is that why? I thought it had to do with congestion.


If congestion had anything to do with it, there would have been caps on the number of Uber cars long past.



Milito said:


> Well my friend, i get the same comments from ppl that gave uber a try,
> 
> taxi business in miami has been good for me for 7 years and it is still good.
> 
> ...


Again, I should have read all of the replies.

It is still good for me in Washington as it is for you in Miami.

....and those who do not like it are quite vocal about it

We have parents here who forbid their children to use UberX or Uber Pool.

The GPS hugging is one of the largest sources of complaints about TNC drivers here. Yesterday, one of my Uber Taxi trips to the far suburbs, where I know only the main roads, required me to use the Jippy Yess. The Jippy Yess got me within half a mile of the customer's destination. The instincts of a veteran radio cab driver got the customer to the house that he wanted.



Mjw9x32x said:


> They are loosing tons of money and they are blaming driver subsidies. That is because their rates are so low.
> 
> In Chicago, where I drive, I will not leave my house unless they offer a subsidy.
> 
> All they have to do is bring the rates back to where they were two years ago, still undercutting the taxi cabs, and the subsidies will be gone.


One of the elitists who is participating in this discussion insists that the UberX rates are where they should be. If that were the case, why would Uber have to render subsidies to get drivers to work? This same elitist insists that he can not trust UberX to carry him or his family to an important destination. Crash goes his chariot.

I will drive the UberX car a little more than enough to stay in the game. I must work much harder in the UberX car to run the same hourly rate that I do in the cab, At least I can run the same, with a little posterior busting, but I do have an advantage.

I would state bring the X rates to what they were three or four years back and leave in the surges. The rates were slightly too low in the Summer of 2014.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

And I dub this the _Theme Song for this Thread:





_


----------



## iSurge (Jan 10, 2016)

Orlando, Florida, here. I live in the center of tourism, those on vacation, and those on business, driving at 65 cent per mile? Cab's here charge 2-4 time that amount. I understand Uber is the alternative, but they cut cost at the expense of their employees. I honestly can't drive, I once had fun doing it, not anymore.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Why are talking to cab drivers on an Uber driver forum?

Their only incentive is to put Uber and other rideshare companies out of business so they can go back to monopolizing the ride business.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is a dollar-six the mile, here, so Uber drivers are working for early 1980s cab rates. When you take Uber's cut into consideration, though, you are working for 1979 cab rates.
> Go jays
> 
> I am assuming that you use "dispatched" for lack of a better word. As you are no doubt aware, a strict interpretation of "dispatch" demands a human being on a microphone who knows what he is doing.
> ...


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

Go Jays!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Average night, as owner of your cab, how many dead miles do you drive, how many paid, and what is your total take?


Ya know I am with TwoFiddyMile....I own my own cab they only thing I pay is $339 to my company for their $5 million dollar proper commercial insurance.....and gas.....then if and when maintenance happens that........but I don't calculate dead miles...why? Cuz I drive for a living and am well aware what that means.......TwoFiddyMile and Another Uber Driver know what it's like.........and to answer your question....in my 6-8 hours behind wheel I take home about $300 I pay the company 1 time a week on Weds. Not on every single trip I take and at end of year I profit about 39-42 thousand


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


this thread clearly stated that if rates in your market are over $1 this does not apply to you. you can make good money ubering in SF. good rates. especially that $2 base fare.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

indytd said:


> Why are talking to cab drivers on an Uber driver forum?
> 
> Their only incentive is to put Uber and other rideshare companies out of business so they can go back to monopolizing the ride business.


Dunno, why are you talking to cab drivers?
I'm talking to Uber drivers to shake them out of denial.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

LoL apparently they have no idea man


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Taxi drivers have been ripping people off all this time. I hated taking taxi, now, I don't mind getting a ride. The price of Uber is exactly right. As a driver, sure, wish it was more, but as a rider, I don't want to pay more than what I pay now.


But I bet you just love being paid what you think you're worth, not what *I* think you're worth.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

drexl_s said:


> Is that why? I thought it had to do with congestion.


That why you shouldn't think.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

indytd said:


> Why are talking to cab drivers on an Uber driver forum?
> 
> Their only incentive is to put Uber and other rideshare companies out of business so they can go back to monopolizing the ride business.


You are "talking" to cab drivers because:

1. This is an open forum.
2. In some markets, Uber offers taxicabs. It offers them in my market. I signed up for Uber Taxi. As I use the Uber platform, this makes me an Uber driver. I like Uber Taxi. It has been a major help to me.
3. Some of us do drive limousines or UberX in addition to the taxicab. This makes us Uber drivers. I drive UberX in addition to the taxicab. This doubly makes me an Uber driver.

If taxicabs really did "monopolise" the "ride business", how do you explain limousines, black car services, jitneys, shuttles, or busses? How do you explain Dial-A-Ride in Ann Arbor? How do you explain PVTA or the Five College Bus in Western Massachusetts? How do you explain some of the jitneys, shuttles and ride services operated by immigrants in their neighbourhoods? Some of the last have been around since the 1980s. Most of them were illegal and underinsured/non-insured, but they have been around.



shiftydrake said:


> LoL apparently they have no idea man


................and here I thought that I was the only one with a gift for understatement.......................


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah I guess there are a few of us that know what we know.......funny thing is the ones that know are mostly cab drivers.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^There is no substitute for experience---on any job.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

PVP said:


> TwoFiddyMile. Agreed, Gross is not profit, buts its still worth it. I purchased 2014 Corolla for 17,000 6 months ago from a dealer and at that time had 15,000 debt so my total after car purchase was -$32,000 . Started driving for Uber. Paid off my car in 4 months and only have 3,000 debt left. Been thinking about trying a taxi for a day or so just to try it out, but with Uber spending about $150 a week on gas and $30 a month on oil change (doing it myself) and $50 a week on auto insurance (MetroMile they know I drive for Uber and I have Uber endorsement). So I'm losing about $200 a week on car (not including maintenance down the road such as tires etc..) and making about $6,000-$8,000 a month working 80-90 hours a week. Been worth it so far, but recently market started to be over saturated and too many drivers started coming out and calls are not as frequent anymore. So lately my net has been slowing down. Uber keeps hiring new drivers every day. Will see what happens down the road, maybe ill become a real cab driver since its getting harder and harder to make money with Uber. Will see.


That math doesn't even equal up, 4 months and you went from 32K down to just having 3K debt? Cmon now how did you do it wit Uber? Kill yourself from working 17 hours everyday?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I've come to terms with it. People are desperate in this economy and don't realize how low the rates truly are, it's sad. Here's one of the old strike flyers from last year I believe.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


The Limo drivers at Airport often say to me "You guys work for free". They are very correct, I only do Airports where it surges so I can make current era rates, my surge is the standard charge for Taxis, but Limo drivers charge triple or more for same distance I go to. This is a part-time gig in addition to my other job, otherwise I wouldn't do this. Apparently I am making money and not losing money without gaining too much of high miles while I do simple airport runs in evening. My paycheck goes to savings while my Lyft earnings go towards all my bills pretty much every day is Lyft day.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uber has turned over so many drivers with their their ridiculous rates that they are now stepping up the referral rewards program to include new cars. I am sure it will be a KIA, but come on, that is a lot of money that does not need to be spent. 

If they raised the rates up, I guarantee 90% of drivers from that "old rate" period will come back. The other 10% probably died or moved up the corporate ladder or something. Raising the rates will also put a huge kink in driver turnover. 

Its funny you mentioned this, we have a "new member" (possible Uber office) on our threads just last night that is complaining about why we constantly complain and hate Uber so much on this website and we are thwarting potential drivers from driving. I dared this new member to try and find other complaints that does not include pay. 

If rates were to go to up, this entire site will take on a different tone. We will hear more about riders and their crazy ways more than pay statements, etc. 

Let's not forget Uber is bleeding 1.2 billion "mostly from driver incentives". Raise the rates, and we don't need incentives. In turn, Uber will also make more directly from the fares. It's not complicated.

What I want to know, why is Uber so hard headed that they can not see this. It's really dumb.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> I've come to terms with it. People are desperate in this economy and don't realize how low the rates truly are, it's sad. Here's one of the old strike flyers from last year I believe.
> View attachment 57802


We should do a 2nd annual strike. Get the word out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ....but will the sound systems play Donovan Leach, Moby Grape, The Standells, McGuinn and McGuire, and Grateful Dead tunes?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There actually is someone else on this planet who remembers W.T. Grant? They started in Lynn, Massachusetts during the Great Depression.
> 
> My sister used to work at an F.W. Woolworth. The last one in which I can recall being was one in a Virginia suburban shopping centre, here in the mid-1990s. The Urban Outfitter's in Georgetown, here, is in the old F.W. Woolworth store. Actually, F.W. Woolworth still exists, it is just that they call it "Footlocker", now. There must be big bucks in tennis shoes.


In Australia Woolworths is a grocery store, one of the largest if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Gross is not profit.
> Gross is not profit.
> Gross is not profit.
> Click your heels together. Said the wizard.


dayum that's gross


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

LOL. I read maybe 1 paragraph of this post. But if an Uber driver wants to depreciate thier car at under $1.00 a mile let them do so. Sometimes the surge will help out. I just can't see myself driving Uber 1 because I don't have a car to qualify and 2 I just can't drive at a rate of .77 a mile at a 1975 cab rate when I was still sperm in my dads nut sack


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Mitch J said:


> LOL. I read maybe 1 paragraph of this post. But if an Uber driver wants to depreciate thier car at under $1.00 a mile let them do so. Sometimes the surge will help out. I just can't see myself driving Uber 1 because I don't have a car to qualify and 2 I just can't drive at a rate of .77 a mile at a 1975 cab rate when I was still sperm in my dads nut sack


0.77 per mile, wherever that is, _plus_ a per minute charge _plus _any various incentive bonuses.

There is a huge falsehood being played out, often unintentionally but just as often maliciously, to pretend that the only income is the per mile rate. The only value of interest is the total compensation rate, not just one part that makes up that total compensation.

http://infinitemonkeycorps.net/projects/cityspeed/

San Francisco's average speed is 18mph. That's 3.3 minutes per mile _without traffic_.

So to travel a mile is $1.15 for the mile, _plus_ $0.72 for the time_. More_ in traffic, as the minutes per mile increase. Ten minute miles are not uncommon, even on the relatively light traffic of the weekends.
_
plus_ the $2 base fare, _plus _a varying per ride bonus depending on total ride count for the week - it can be up to $4.20 per ride.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> 0.77 per mile, wherever that is, _plus_ a per minute charge _plus _any various incentive bonuses.
> 
> There is a huge falsehood being played out, often unintentionally but just as often maliciously, to pretend that the only income is the per mile rate. The only value of interest is the total compensation rate, not just one part that makes up that total compensation.
> 
> ...


San Francisco is not a disputed territory.
I stated clearly in my OP that this thread would apply to markets less than a dollar per mile.

Thanks for playing!

Our next contestant is from Redondo Beach.
Come on down!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> "All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine."
> 
> Jeff Spicoli 1982


He's the only one that could blow the reward money from saving Brooke Shield's life on hiring Van Halen to play at his birthday party. The early 80's, the best of times. No social media, no cell phones with cameras and much less hate in the world. WTF happened in the past 30 years?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> San Francisco is not a disputed territory.
> I stated clearly in my OP that this thread would apply to markets less than a dollar per mile.
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> ...


And yet, uber drivers are paid per minute and have other incentives in ALL markets


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *GO RED SOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


So I take it you must be a Patriot fan also. Come Sept 11th in "The Giant Toaster" your Bradyless Pats face my Cards. How about we make a bet that the loser has to post "I Love Uber" 100 times?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So I take it you must be a Patriot fan also.


You would be mistaken about that one. I am not a Bruins or Celtics fan, either.

Your football team plays my favourite team, twice.

My second favourite football team is whoever is playing Dallas---unless it is Denver, in which case I hope that both of them lose.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You would be mistaken about that one. I am not a Bruins or Celtics fan, either.
> 
> Your football team plays my favourite team, twice.
> 
> My second favourite football team is whoever is playing Dallas---unless it is Denver, in which case I hope that both of them lose.


Don't tell me the team with the non standing National Anthem player?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't tell me the team with the non standing National Anthem player?


.....you asked me not to tell you that........................

Kaepernick was Harbaugh's mistake. Had he gone back to Smith once he was healthy again, SF would be on the same level as Pittsburgh but with one difference: SF would have been undefeated in the Stupid Bowl. Kaepernick is good, but is and has been overrated.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .....you asked me not to tell you that........................
> 
> Kaepernick was Harbaugh's mistake. Had he gone back to Smith once he was healthy again, SF would be on the same level as Pittsburgh but with one difference: SF would have been undefeated in the Stupid Bowl. Kaepernick is good, but is and has been overrated.


You do know that if San Fran did come back in that game the rock group Journey would of had to change the title of their hit song to "When the Lights Go Down At the Super Bowl". Three of the greatest things to come out of San Fran. 
1) Jerry Rice
2) Journey
3) 48 Hours


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

uber strike said:


> this thread clearly stated that if rates in your market are over $1 this does not apply to you. you can make good money ubering in SF. good rates. especially that $2 base fare.


No. You are wrong. Driving Uber pays between 50- 60 cents a mile, driver's cut, in SF. Factor in all the taxes and your new mandatory Obamacare premium, 10%, a driver gets just 30% of fares, incentives, before deductions. That's not even yet considering the driver is buying all the gas, providing the vehicle, and the cellular data plan.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

MrA said:


> No. You are wrong. Driving Uber pays between 50- 60 cents a mile, driver's cut, in SF. Factor in all the taxes and your new mandatory Obamacare premium, 10%, a driver gets just 30% of fares, incentives, before deductions. That's not even yet considering the driver is buying all the gas, providing the vehicle, and the cellular data plan.


Good lord,your math is pathetic.

Why would I buy obamacare? My full time job provides it


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


You come across as Uber obsessed..... Get over it, go into another field, start a business sell things on eBay buddy do anything besides spending over a year b****ING about how you can't compete with the competition..... It's sad to see....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

I


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Gross is not profit.
> Gross is not profit.
> Gross is not profit.
> Click your heels together. Said the wizard.


I have a car that gets 40 mpg I gross 950 a week doing Uber my profit is 850 a week at just a 5 day work week....not bad for just transporting sexy girls to and from the bars and bright young business people to and from the airport.... I'm actually am about to give up my house and get a office space....I basically live in my car 5 days a week any way, but I will have my office which is only $150 a month with no light bill $10 wifi and has a shower, to call my home....God willing I project myself to be able to save $30,000 a year if Uber go driverless in 3 years guess how much I would have saved.....thank God for wisdom......


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You are "talking" to cab drivers because:
> 
> 1. This is an open forum.
> 2. In some markets, Uber offers taxicabs. It offers them in my market. I signed up for Uber Taxi. As I use the Uber platform, this makes me an Uber driver. I like Uber Taxi. It has been a major help to me.
> ...


I actually used to do both as well...
specifically taking out a cab for the best 3 or so days of the week and supplementing with UberX during the better hours on the rest of the days.

However in that was several rate cuts ago,

And for the record the rate Paid TO Orlando UberX drivers is now 48c a mile. That with 8c a minute and never any better than 50% paid milage, puts you at having to come in UNDER 28c a mile in total operating costs for highway miles and under 40c a mile for 20MPH or less in traffic.

These are the BREAK EVEN POINTS.
Highway
>28c a mile in expenses is losing money (Half of 48c[the milage] plus half of [8c per minute])
<28c a mile is profit (if your total cost is per 16 per mile, your profit is 12c per PAID mile).

20 MPH or less
>40c per mile is Losing money 1/2(48c + 3[8])
<40c per mile you can make a profit (the proportion you are under) if you are operating for 16c per mile, your profit is 24c per PAID MILE (going less than 20 MPH)

Orlando has a weird habit of generating loads highway miles, you know like every-time someone goes from the airport to Disney World... that can't happen TOO often everyday can it?

Another interesting thing is that the speed at which you are going through Disney property varies from 10-50 MPH. That's just on Disney property. The "roads" between the various parts of Disney world Resemble highways, BECAUSE THEY ARE..

Disney has it's own highway looping through their property, complete with on/off ramps.

In reality... even if your car can theoretically operate at 16c per mile... The profit Margins are so utterly terrible it's just not worth it, and i'm not convinced you can get your costs down that low, In fact i'm fairly sure that you can't get costs down under 28c a mile.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You do know that if San Fran did come back in that game the rock group Journey would of had to change the title of their hit song to "When the Lights Go Down At the Super Bowl". Three of the greatest things to come out of San Fran.
> 1) Jerry Rice
> 2) Journey
> 3) 48 Hours


Go Miami Heat!! Screw the Miami "losers" Dolphins, and every other football team! Go Heat and go soccer!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He's the only one that could blow the reward money from saving Brooke Shield's life on hiring Van Halen to play at his birthday party. The early 80's, the best of times. No social media, no cell phones with cameras and much less hate in the world. WTF happened in the past 30 years?


We outsourced good jobs, vilified the Mullet, killed rock n roll.
And that was only the beginning...


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

You're clueless Euius, San Fran is probably the best market in America. Every where else is crap, stop the spin. I've watched my market get cut nearly 50%, but you losers sit here and spin it that the money is good, it's a blatent lie.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Milito said:


> go soccer!!!


Torino FC and Udinese Calcio.

My third favourite team is whoever is playing Juventus.

Udinese Calcio is the second oldest team in Italy that still exists. Genova is the oldest.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So I take it you must be a Patriot fan also. Come Sept 11th in "The Giant Toaster" your Bradyless Pats face my Cards. How about we make a bet that the loser has to post "I Love Uber" 100 times?


Super Bowls aren't won in September.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> You're clueless Euius, San Fran is probably the best market in America. Every where else is crap, stop the spin. I've watched my market get cut nearly 50%, but you losers sit here and spin it that the money is good, it's a blatent lie.
> View attachment 58024


Simple: $2.50 was too high.

You can "spin" it all you want, but it's so. The fact that you continue to drive shows it.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> 
> "Why am I the owner operator of a cab-like dispatched vehicle allowing myself to accept 1970s era taximeter rates?"
> ...


Maybe because we don't have to pay for the cab medallion?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Maybe because we don't have to pay for the cab medallion?


Not every taxi in the country is in a place which requires medallions.

And in many places where medallions or other limited numbers of licenses are available, they aren't that terribly expensive. New York and some other places have huge cab businesses, but most of the nation it just isn't that big. Most people traditionally would rather drive themselves.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Maybe because we don't have to pay for the cab medallion?


I didn't pay for my medallion.
Classic Falser denial.

Next!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I didn't pay for my medallion.
> Classic Falser denial.
> 
> Next!


I'm in SF so i would have to or my taxi boss does. But i don't wanna drive a cab, so never mind.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Not every taxi in the country is in a place which requires medallions.


Please. There is only one major metropolitan area in the US that does not. Washington DC.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> Please. There is only one major metropolitan area in the US that does not. Washington DC.


Charlotte is not major?
Hmm.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> Please. There is only one major metropolitan area in the US that does not. Washington DC.


Oh and Los Angeles is non medallion, officially.
Granted, the owner operator franchise prices in LA are pretty high.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Charlotte is not major?
> Hmm.


A lot of people think anything outside Chicago, the northeast corridor or California isn't "major"


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


I've asked this before and I'll ask it again... *what do you guys have against the Brady Bunch*? Sibling rivalry? (Marsha, Marsha, Marsha?), Hated *Davy Jones*? Got hit in the nose with a football before the big dance?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-fares-brady-bunch-territory-bell-bottoms.55314/



> How in the hell did some of you college people get into 1970's cab rates to pay off student loans?





> *New Fares = Brady Bunch Territory... Bell Bottoms...*
> 1.20 a mile, 1.50 base, this was the stuff in the cab business when most college sophomores were in diapers....
> 
> .65 c/mi? .75c? $1.00 base?
> ...


Evel Knievel was pretty cool though...

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Euius said:


> Simple: $2.50 was too high.
> 
> You can "spin" it all you want, but it's so. The fact that you continue to drive shows it.


I've completed 1 trip in six months smart guy. Fools like yourself have killed this "industry"


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


Uber stinks !!! ThAts why there looking to have driveless cars , I can say most new drivers quit after a few months , the numbers don't lie


----------



## John326 (Jul 9, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm currently making profit, future maintenance included


U must be boared , so uber makes u feel special , knowing ur not making a real profit , lmao


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

John326 said:


> U must be boared , so uber makes u feel special , knowing ur not making a real profit , lmao


I'm not nor have I ever been an Uber driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Euius said:


> Please. There is only one major metropolitan area in the US that does not. Washington DC.


Washington does not, in fact, require "medallions". DFHV licences for the vehicles are non-transferable. For quite some time, the then-DCTC current DFHV was not issuing new licences for taxicab or limousine vehicles (you could renew existing, though). Now, it is issuing new licences for taxicabs, but only if they are accessible or pure electric.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Charlotte is not major?


I guess not, according to the "experts".



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Los Angeles is non medallion, officially.


The "experts" must disagree.



I_Like_Spam said:


> A lot of people think anything outside Chicago, the northeast corridor or California isn't "major"


I had a disagreement with an "expert" who attempted to trivialise Austin's position as the eleventh largest city in the U.S. of A. Consider, as well, that there are three other cities in Texas, alone, that are larger than Austin (Dallas, Houston, San Antonio).


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> I've completed 1 trip in six months smart guy. Fools like yourself have killed this "industry"


There are more riders than ever, thats not a "killed" industry.

Want to know how to kill a commodity market like transportation? Charge too much


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Yeah because so many rider complained about 2014 rates, let me tell ya. If you want to work for 1975 cab rates knock yourself out. I refuse to subject my vehicle and myself to below minimum wage.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> Yeah because so many rider complained about 2014 rates, let me tell ya. If you want to work for 1975 cab rates knock yourself out. I refuse to subject my vehicle and myself to below minimum wage.


I would also refuse to work for minimum wage. Good thing I earn more than minimum wage driving for Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> I would also refuse to work for minimum wage. Good thing I earn more than minimum wage driving for Uber.


Barf choke gag...


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Euius said:


> I would also refuse to work for minimum wage. Good thing I earn more than minimum wage driving for Uber.


You work in the best market in America, and they've had their rates cut! You just don't get it do you? It's brutal for drivers in different markets across the country, but I'm glad you have it all figured out.  If you want to be a Uber cheerleader good for you, there's a reason half their drivers quit within a few months.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey look another poster on this thread......look its shiftydrake a taxi driver......hey shiftydrake do they have medallions in St Louis?.......Uber corporate claimed until Sept 15,2015..."St Louis is the only major market that doesn't allow Uber"......so I guess St Louis is major market...and to answer your question little Jimmy..NO there are NO medallions needed in St Louis......and just like TwoFiddyMile I have never claimed to be an Uber driver...just like 7- up never have, never will


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> You just don't get it do you? It's brutal for drivers in different markets across the country


So stop.

As a highschooler I once worked one summer in a cannery. Working the line pulling out bad vegetables was alright, but I got tranferred to sanitation. That job was horrible, coming home sticky from starch every night

So I stopped. I didn't stick around in the job whining about how bad it was. I simply gave my notice at the end of one shift and went on to better things.

You're going to come back with some bloobloo story about how you're stuck. You can't find other work, or whatever.

Well, the reason you can't stop uber is because you're not a valuable worker to anyone else either



> there's a reason half their drivers quit within a few months.


Because it's a temporary job. I will be quitting "after a few months" and it's not because it's a bad job with flexible hours


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Euius said:


> There are more riders than ever, thats not a "killed" industry.
> 
> Want to know how to kill a commodity market like transportation? Charge too much


Taxis really never charged too much at all.

They charged what they needed to get drivers behind the wheel, and it was always a struggle for the cab companies and not a hard gig for prospective drivers to land. I went into Yellow Cab on a Monday in 1993 and was on the road by Wednesday afternoon. And this was in an economically moribund Pittsburgh in the wake of the Steel Collapse. It was similar elsewhere, I'm sure, that's the reason many cities had majorities of immigrants and refugees manning their taxis.

The remarkable thing in my view is how Uber and Lyft have made the none-too-novel idea of driving around people for money glamorous, progressive and cutting edge work that anyone can do, and convinced a legion to go out and do it for less than what cab drivers received. The technology of Uber may be impressive, but I'm *really* impressed with their public relations work.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Taxis really never charged too much at all.
> 
> They charged what they needed to get drivers behind the wheel, and it was always a struggle for the cab companies and not a hard gig for prospective drivers to land. I went into Yellow Cab on a Monday in 1993 and was on the road by Wednesday afternoon. And this was in an economically moribund Pittsburgh in the wake of the Steel Collapse. It was similar elsewhere, I'm sure, that's the reason many cities had majorities of immigrants and refugees manning their taxis.
> 
> The remarkable thing in my view is how Uber and Lyft have made the none-too-novel idea of driving around people for money glamorous, progressive and cutting edge work that anyone can do, and convinced a legion to go out and do it for less than what cab drivers received. The technology of Uber may be impressive, but I'm *really* impressed with their public relations work.


This.
Rideshare reinvented cab driving, a dirty poverty job...and convinced bored middle class people to buy cars and so this crappy job AT ONE THIRD OF THE PRICE OF CAB DRIVING!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This.
> Rideshare reinvented cab driving, a dirty poverty job...and convinced bored middle class people to buy cars and so this crappy job AT ONE THIRD OF THE PRICE OF CAB DRIVING!!!


And by the look of things convinced so many so easily.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> And by the look of things convinced so many so easily.


Its amazing in my view. If Mr. Kalanick had come to me looking for investors with this as his business plan, I would have turned him away as not too likely to succeed.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


I'm actually in a higher paying market and asked myself the same question. Ended up hanging up my keys and moving on.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Euius said:


> So stop.
> 
> As a highschooler I once worked one summer in a cannery. Working the line pulling out bad vegetables was alright, but I got tranferred to sanitation. That job was horrible, coming home sticky from starch every night
> 
> ...


You have the knowledge of a high schooler in my estimation. If you would listen I said I've completed 1 trip in six months, I quit a long time ago but feel for the drivers out there now who are clueless to what rates used to be and the expenses they are incurring.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> You have the knowledge of a high schooler in my estimation. If you would listen I said I've completed 1 trip in six months, I quit a long time ago but feel for the drivers out there now who are clueless to what rates used to be and the expenses they are incurring.


"Feel for the drivers out there". You're a narcissist. Worse, you're a factually wrong one.

You know what will happen when I'm eventually done driving? I will not be reading here, much less posting.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

How am I factually wrong?


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Do you mean facts like these:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Do you mean facts like these:
> View attachment 58778


How dare you confuse him with the facts!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

There was a guy who used to post on the Uber Driver facebook page and was so pro-Uber, his name was Scott Sasser, real big ****** bag and from San Fran, go figure, I'm almost convinced this is him lol..... Anyways, we all know Uber rates are abysmal across the US, but how dare we speak up or criticize the current rates. It's like the title of your thread, people are not informed of the facts when it comes to mileage rates. It's sad.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> There was a guy who used to post on the Uber Driver facebook page and was so pro-Uber, his name was Scott Sasser, real big ****** bag and from San Fran, go figure, I'm almost convinced this is him lol..... Anyways, we all know Uber rates are abysmal across the US, but how dare we speak up or criticize the current rates. It's like the title of your thread, people are not informed of the facts when it comes to mileage rates. It's sad.


It's simple.
Most of the current stable of drivers need to be in denial to do the Uber job.
If the Falsers were forced to admit they have the same basic overhead as a taxi owner operator (sans medallion)...or the day to day denialists were forced to admit they couldn't actually turn a profit at rates under $1 per mile.

I'm stalwart. I will never waver.
I might have to accept a real job at some point, as the taxi industry dies more and more every month.
Anyone have good ideas for what I should try and sell?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

AintWorthIt said:


> Do you mean facts like these:
> View attachment 58778


No. Fiction like your claimed expenses.

All you've done is admit rates at $2.50 we're too high. Just because you want a raise doesn't mean you deserve one


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If the Falsers were forced to admit they have the same basic overhead as a taxi owner operator (sans medallion)


I can't be forced to "admit" was isn't true. Not only do I not pay for a medallion ($2k or so, financed monthly charge), I also don't pay for commercial insurance.

The insurance I do pay for, I pay for regardless. I've turned a cost into a deduction, and so not only actually pay 33% less,but do so with earnings I wouldn't otherwise have.

Similarly, my car will depreciate over the next 5 years just from sitting in the garage. Another cost now covered by tax free income.

It's a fundamentally dead argument to try and convince me of your lie that I'm losing money after I paid off my car in full in only six months. Even if the value of the car depreciated to zero, which it wont, I still come out in profit



> ...or the day to day denialists were forced to admit they couldn't actually turn a profit at rates under $1 per mile.


If the world was only about per mile, that might be true. In Oakland, where I live, rates are 80 cents per mile yet I still can manage $1 or more total earnings per mile driven, including dead miles. That's after 25% commission.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> I can't be forced to "admit" was isn't true. Not only do I not pay for a medallion ($2k or so, financed monthly charge), I also don't pay for commercial insurance.
> 
> The insurance I do pay for, I pay for regardless. I've turned a cost into a deduction, and so not only actually pay 33% less,but do so with earnings I wouldn't otherwise have.
> 
> ...


TFDR (Total Falser Didn't Read) LOL


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Trebor said:


> Uber has turned over so many drivers with their their ridiculous rates that they are now stepping up the referral rewards program to include new cars. I am sure it will be a KIA, but come on, that is a lot of money that does not need to be spent.
> 
> If they raised the rates up, I guarantee 90% of drivers from that "old rate" period will come back. The other 10% probably died or moved up the corporate ladder or something. Raising the rates will also put a huge kink in driver turnover.
> 
> ...


Because...taking out the taxi industry is not the whole game plan. Uber has bigger ideas. Uber seeks to eliminate car ownership for large portions of society. They set rates low to take market share and maintain huge growth. They don't care about your profitability. Hell they don't necessarily care about there own profitability at this stage. They care mostly about valuable data. Current income seems to be just a means to an end.

Moving people around will always be important, but that doesn't mean they want that business. They probably would rather just earn money by brokering the information about that business. Brokering the trips pays better than running the trips. Let others grind that out.

The revenue from brokering trips and from collecting the mapping/location data coveted by marketers is probably more valuable than income from fares ( or will be eventually.) If you jump in a car and the system knows you are going to Target, then Target and Wal-mart and Kohls and a hundred other store may wish to buy advertising that can be beamed directly at you right at this very moment.

All your questions make sense if Uber were trying to run a successful transportation company, but that's not the whole aim.

Ultimately, I doubt they will ever own and operate the robot cars either. They will figure out a way to pass that expense and hassle onto other providers, just like they are currently passing on that expense to human Uber drivers now. Deliveries will likely be dominated by drones in the future. Why have drivers for that? Machines are cheaper and faster.

This is giant stuff that far bigger than the trillion dollar world-wide cab industry. But they'll also take the taxi fares while they're at it.

Computers are great at lots of things, especially un-employing people.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

. Here are the guaranteed fares for San Francisco- 56 hours, and $2400. Uber takes 25% off the top. Now it's actually $1800. I drove incentive hours, the gross pay worked out to about 50 cents a mile. I drove 1400 miles and gross pay was $658 driving Friday night through Sunday afternoon, 26 hours online. Four tanks of gas at about $30 each. That's around $20 an hour before taxes. 33% is what I expect the taxes to be. I finish with slightly above minimum wage, $13.86 per hour. No car is going to last long driving that many miles in SF. One traffic ticket, there is no income at all. Remember, this is San Francico, the second highest paying city, after NYC. Driving in my home ZIP earns about $10hr, gross

Mon, 8/29
7am - 9:30am $55/hr
5pm - 8pm $45/hr

Tue, 8/30
7am - 9:30am $50/hr
5pm - 8pm $45/hr
9pm - 11pm $40/hr

Wed, 8/31
7am - 9:30am $50/hr
5pm - 8pm $45/hr

Thu, 9/1
7am - 9:30am $50/hr
5pm - 8pm $45/hr

Fri, 9/2
7am - 9:30am $50/hr
2pm - 5pm $35/hr
5pm - 2am $40/hr


Sat, 9/3
5pm - 10pm $35/hr
10pm - 2am $40/hr

Sun, 9/4
5pm - 10pm $35/hr
10pm - 2am $40/hr


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

MrA said:


> . Here are the guaranteed fares for San Francisco- 56 hours, and $2400. Uber takes 25% off the top. Now it's actually $1800.


You neglect to count the $500 bonus you get from power driver plus.



> I drove 1400 miles and gross pay was $658 driving Friday night through Sunday afternoon, 26 hours online.


You're claiming you drive 53 miles an hour while performing rides. You are a liar.

Furthermore, the hours you gave for the bonus are for this week, which since its Friday you can't know how much you *will* drive tonight until Sunday. They change week to week

I do less than 600 miles total in a week with 800ish after 25% commission PLUS bonus for guarantees PLUS power driver plus.

In that 600 miles, I burn about 13 gallons of gas. Or $30


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Not lying, but relying on trip log. I notices several trip mileages are grossly inflated. Thanks for bringing this trip log ap error to my attention! 211 miles, 26 hours in SF. Trying to make tyke argument I did not realize that my 8/7 miles were carried over into Sunday, add I never stopped driving long enough for the all to change the date.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

MrA said:


> Call me a liar, I call you delusional. Here are my documented miles.


Congrats on proving you did not do 1400 miles

Also, thats from last month. You claimed you drive 1400 miles *today and tomorrow*. Nice precognition


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

.What is power driver bonus?. I never heard of it. just goes to show that Uber will rip you off whenever they can


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> You neglect to count the $500 bonus you get from power driver plus.
> 
> You're claiming you drive 53 miles an hour while performing rides. You are a liar.
> 
> ...


Terrible fiction.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Terrible fiction.


The beauty of truth is that it's still truth when you disagree.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

MrA said:


> .What is power driver bonus?. I never heard of it. just goes to show that Uber will rip you off whenever they can


It's power driver Plus, and all you've done is out yourself as a new driver. Any driver in SF that started before May 2nd knows exactly what it is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> The beauty of truth is that it's still truth when you disagree.


I'm a truther.
You are something else.


----------



## LVegas (Feb 13, 2015)

BTW, in Vegas, U/L drivers are on the 1950's Vegas rate, half of the drivers staging at the airport are driving brand new vehicles doing X at .90 CENTS per mile. These drivers are more than "math challenged", they need to ******* get their heads checked, CTE maybe. At any rateVegas TNC drivers are starving and going broke trying to bring the powerful taxi cartel down, which still owns 85% of the market.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LVegas said:


> BTW, in Vegas, U/L drivers are on the 1950's Vegas rate, half of the drivers staging at the airport are driving brand new vehicles doing X at .90 CENTS per mile. These drivers are more than "math challenged", they need to ******* get their heads checked, CTE maybe. At any rateVegas TNC drivers are starving and going broke trying to bring the powerful taxi cartel down, which still owns 85% of the market.


Poor market Falsers are only interested in revenue.
Expense is not calculated nor a concern.
The only thing which will get the attention of Falsers is a dying car.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Euius said:


> I can't be forced to "admit" was isn't true. Not only do I not pay for a medallion ($2k or so, financed monthly charge), I also don't pay for commercial insurance.
> 
> The insurance I do pay for, I pay for regardless. I've turned a cost into a deduction, and so not only actually pay 33% less,but do so with earnings I wouldn't otherwise have.
> 
> ...


How long have you been doing this? I would be open to listening to people with more experience. Knowledge and experience are two important factors in running your own business successfully.
I have been driving in S.F for nearly 3 years. I think your first mistake is buying a relatively new vehicle when you could drive a 14 year old vehicle. Vehicle depreciation can be more expensive than fuel. I drive full time and spend well over $4,000 a year in gas and by driving an 06 Prius gas is my most expensive category. Check out the chart attached. The risk column has no figure yet it is a huge reason not to drive for any rideshare company.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

That's too crazy plus zero tips smh


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

*Euius*=clueless or Uber staff


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

UberXking said:


> I have been driving in S.F for nearly 3 years. I think your first mistake is buying a relatively new vehicle when you could drive a 14 year old vehicle.


Your mistake is acting like I bought the vehicle to drive for Uber. Rather, I drive for Uber because I have the vehicle.

I do not drive full time now, and will not be driving "three years" from now at any level. At 20k miles on the vehicle _inclusive of personal miles_ right now, I expect to be 30-35k at end of year. The idea of putting 70k miles on my vehicle in a year is laughable.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Euius said:


> Your mistake is acting like I bought the vehicle to drive for Uber. Rather, I drive for Uber because I have the vehicle.
> 
> I do not drive full time now, and will not be driving "three years" from now at any level. At 20k miles on the vehicle _inclusive of personal miles_ right now, I expect to be 30-35k at end of year. The idea of putting 70k miles on my vehicle in a year is laughable.


Whatever you say, mate


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I've said thie elsewhere, but I'll say it again here.
I believe TNC's low rates, and rate drops, are calculated to keep drivers on the road as LONG AS POSSIBLE, especially those who are driving to a $ per shift goal.
If once, in the past, you could gross, say, your target of $1,000 in a given period, suddenly after rate cuts you're obliged to stay out longer to reach your goal.
Like surge, the result is more cars on the road at any given time, and more kudos for the TNC's for having cars available to service those entitled "I want it now, why can't I have it now" millennials. 
Manipulation of the drivers by forcing them to stay longer for the same, or less money, is by any normal moral standards, cruelly unethical.
Struggle On!


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Manipulation of the drivers by forcing them to stay longer for the same, or less money, is by any normal moral standards, cruelly unethical.


Good thing it doesn't apply to the situation with Uber! Since "come and go as you want" is not "forcing"


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

In any "come & go as you want" for drivers with set $ goals, that "as you want" is involuntarily eroded with every rate cut.
True or false?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> In any "come & go as you want" for drivers with set $ goals, that "as you want" is involuntarily eroded with every rate cut.
> True or false?


It is "come and go as you want", period. That some people have monetary goals doesn't change that.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Euius said:


> Good thing it doesn't apply to the situation with Uber! Since "come and go as you want" is not "forcing"


Face it, everyone's driving for the money.
Some for an earnings boost to their regular jobs, others for subsistence. The latter are the ones who find themselves FORCED to do more to meet their goals.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Euius said:


> It is "come and go as you want", period. That some people have monetary goals doesn't change that.


Read my next post, please.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Read my next post, please.


Your next post has been pre reported to FutureCrime Division.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

The acronym for your Future Crime Division appears to be lacking a U and a KE.
Long term Uberers will recognize the acronym, particulary in relation to their cars and finances.
I should have said 'Last Post' - the bugle call that signifies it's all over.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> The acronym for your Future Crime Division appears to be lacking a U and a KE.
> Long term Uberers will recognize the acronym, particulary in relation to their cars and finances.
> I should have said 'Last Post' - the bugle call that signifies it's all over.


It was a funny joke you gotta admit.
Twofiddymile, always there for typos


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Admitted! You pedant.
Given your always being there for typo 's, you could have a full time paid position on here (less 25%, of course).


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Face it, everyone's driving for the money.


Yes, and?



> Some for an earnings boost to their regular jobs, others for subsistence. The latter are the ones who find themselves FORCED to do more to meet their goals.


They're not being forced. They may have put themselves in a situation where they are required to act, but not even that requires they drive for Uber. In such circumstance, Uber would simply be a method they use to _solve their own problems.
_
To claim Uber is forcing you to drive so you can pay rent and buy food is farcical at best, and would apply to every single employer on the planet.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Admitted! You pedant.
> Given your always being there for typo 's, you could have a full time paid position on here (less 25%, of course).


Thank you.
I'm already quite poor enough, what with the cab business being in the dumper.
I certainly couldn't possibly stand extra poverty.

*This post- it's the ice cream talking.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Euius said:


> Yes, and?
> 
> They're not being forced. They may have put themselves in a situation where they are required to act, but not even that requires they drive for Uber. In such circumstance, Uber would simply be a method they use to _solve their own problems.
> _
> To claim Uber is forcing you to drive so you can pay rent and buy food is farcical at best, and would apply to every single employer on the planet.


Thank you for your shill-ing's worth.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yet you do this job at a non inflationary price.
> Simply amazing.
> You guys insult yourselves, I don't even have to.


So, smart guy, what are Charlotte taxi rates?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Well I'm with TwoFiddyMile I'm also a taxi driver.....in StL......rates are $3 for flag drop...$2 a mile..$.36 a minute..I own my cab have for 12 years I profit after expenses $42k....around sometimes more sometimes little less.....and only work about 30-32 hours weekly.....my pay to company I drive for is $339 wkly....so that $42k is after what I pay out on all expenses..gas, maintenance if/when..wkly fee everything........and actually I really don't care how much money some one else makes.......if I worked more I'd make more......but I just don't want to....I'm cool not "killing myself"......and not having to work 2 jobs...or more than 32 hrs a week....plus I get pension from military so why do I have to kill myself?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

m1a1mg said:


> So, smart guy, what are Charlotte taxi rates?


Um, simple? 
2.50 drop
.50 per 1/5 mile
.50 per minute idle (vehicle 10mph or under)
$20 household moving fee (for dem ghetto evictions).
$25 flat between airport and Uptown (inside the 277 loop).
Now that wasn't so hard, was it?
You could have googled the same info.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um, simple?
> 2.50 drop
> .50 per 1/5 mile
> .50 per minute idle (vehicle 10mph or under)
> ...


Don't you love Uberites that want to compare what they make TwoFiddyMile?...cuz in their words...." Uber is so much better than taxis"


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Um, simple?
> 2.50 drop
> .50 per 1/5 mile
> .50 per minute idle (vehicle 10mph or under)
> ...


Not marketly different from SF Taxi driver rates, available at https://www.sfmta.com/getting-around/taxi/taxi-rates

However, between taxi drivers sitting idle a majority of the time and the gate fees they pay, Uber drivers in SF out earn taxi drivers in SF. After expenses.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Sure whatever you think....or believe.....but who cares .....I don't sit idle for long periods of time......you may I don't know nor do I care........and I don't care if you make more as you claim.......also you pay "gate fees"......whatever you want to call them 20-25% plus safe rider fee/booking fee on every trip..that makes up out wkly fee we pay whatever......besides your in SF not StL or Charlotte


----------



## TangoDriver (Sep 9, 2016)

WAKE UP UBERITES! WATCH OUT & BE VIGILANT.

UBER IS SYSTIMATICALLY MIS CACULATING UBER POOL FARES ON YOUR PAYOUTS.

After I was told of this discovery by another Uberite at SFO Staging Area. I started monitoring my new Pool Fares more closely. Days after I picked up an Uber Pool ride from SFO to Palo Alto, CA 19.74 Uber miles. Total calculated fare was only $12.44 which I knew was impossible. I ran this route many times before on UberX but always more than $28. I complained via email & as usual I got the copy paste replies to frustrate me by asking so many useless question whose details and answer were already in my original email. After 4 emails from me, & 5 emails from Uber Driver Support team they finally admitted Uber calculation mistake & corrected the Total fare to $32+. Huge difference!

The HUGE QUESTION; Did Uber preprogrammed UberPool miscalculations to cheat Unsuspecting & confused Uberites! If no one notices this deliberate computer mistakes, they'll get away with the money technically stolen from honest working drivers, the backbone of the Uber App. The $100M settlement fee Uber owes all Uberites included in the Mis-Classification Class Action Suit can come from these growing huge collection from hundreds of thousands of Active Uberites everyday. Will you be vigilant too, or will you just completely trust the system every time, every day?!?

Please spread the word to everyone in your Uberite network & localities. Also, please Post your comments & observations down below, & be sure to collect those dispute emails for proof.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> .besides your in SF not StL or Charlotte


.............or the Capital of Your Nation.......................


----------



## Ty110072 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bottom line is if you don't think your making enough with Uber all I hear are complaints then go do something else so the people who like doing this can do it without over driver saturation. Though I get it everyone needs something to vent and complain about when it comes to their job but go work in Walmart call center be on that schedule where it's a hassle to take a sick day when your dieing with the flu or you wanna go away for the weekend but ahh well not enough pto or vacation time. And get off the road. Lose all that freedom or have to worry about hour cutbacks. At least with Uber you have the freedom to make out of it what you want and put as much or as least time in as you prefer


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If you are in a market which is over $1 per mile, this may not apply to you.
> However...
> Most of you Uber at a rate which is under $1 per mile.
> I understand desperation.
> ...


I drove my first taxi in 1977 and the meter was $0.80 a mile and gasoline was about what $0.60? The lease was about 30 bucks a shift and gas was 5 to $8 per shift, to fill the tank. With tips we made about a hundred seventy-five -$200 week but you could rent a one-bedroom apartment, a nice one for $150 month, and my favorite drink scotch on the rocks was about a $1.25 for Chivas. I could drink all night for 20 bucks or less


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove my first taxi in 1977 and the meter was $0.80 a mile and gasoline was about what $0.60? The lease was about 30 bucks a shift and gas was 5 to $8 per shift, to fill the tank. With tips we made about a hundred seventy-five -$200 week but you could rent a one-bedroom apartment, a nice one for $150 month, and my favorite drink scotch on the rocks was about a $1.25 for Chivas. I could drink all night for 20 bucks or less


Excellent points.
1972 meter rate but it's 2016 and everything is out of reach due to inflation.
When I got in my first cab it was 1988 and I think the meter was $1.50 per mile.
Lots of $2 and $3 jobs, but enough $10 and $12 jobs and the street and the radio were always going off like a firecracker so it was nothing to gross $166 and take home $100 profit.
Rent was $550 in a back bay illegal apt on the alley side of Beacon St Boston.
If I hadn't been such a young @$$hole I could have bought a medallion.


----------



## ShinyAxle (Aug 27, 2016)

Very nice – but wrong. In my experience, I travel all around the country for the occasional "other job" that I do. I use Uber everywhere I go. I have encountered drivers from Raleigh North Carolina to Des Moines Iowa to Boston and New York. In big markets dedicated drivers make $1000 a week or more. Even in Markets like Raleigh or Des Moines, drivers tell me they make six to $900 a week, and have been doing it for several years. I don't imagine anybody in their right mind would continue to drive for Uber for years on end, if it never paid any money. I imagine they have been driving longer than you have been a partner with whatever service you are a partner with (which is unclear to me, because I see you posting negative comments all over the place). What is your agenda? What do you gain from these posts? There must be some payoff to you to invest your time posting long narratives about how nobody can make any money doing this.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

ShinyAxle said:


> Very nice - but wrong. In my experience, I travel all around the country for the occasional "other job" that I do. I use Uber everywhere I go. I have encountered drivers from Raleigh North Carolina to Des Moines Iowa to Boston and New York. In big markets dedicated drivers make $1000 a week or more. Even in Markets like Raleigh or Des Moines, drivers tell me they make six to $900 a week, and have been doing it for several years. I don't imagine anybody in their right mind would continue to drive for Uber for years on end, if it never paid any money. I imagine they have been driving longer than you have been a partner with whatever service you are a partner with (which is unclear to me, because I see you posting negative comments all over the place). What is your agenda? What do you gain from these posts? There must be some payoff to you to invest your time posting long narratives about how nobody can make any money doing this.


Hehe.
Funny.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm laughing so hard at all these posts from people that claim driving for Uber pays better than actually driving a cab.....if they do.....good but why brag about it?.......you know funny thing is there are also people on here that are actual taxi drivers and we don't usually "brag" but we do answer if asked.......one of the moderators is a taxi driver sure he posts but usually is asked first


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

People claim they make $1500.00 to $2000.00 ,how? I don't know? there is no way you can make that much. only during surge , which doesnt happen much..and pax are aware of that. they just wait till the rate goes down.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

"Revenue is not income".
© Twofiddymile.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "Revenue is not income".
> © Twofiddymile.


My epitaph.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

It looks like to me driving a cab you make more money .$2.25 /mile flat rate to the airport from downtown.$19.95. rideshare $0.90/mile.they need to raise their rate to at least $2.00/mile to make it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> It looks like to me driving a cab you make more money .$2.25 /mile flat rate to the airport from downtown.$19.95. rideshare $0.90/mile.they need to raise their rate to at least $2.00/mile to make it.


Full time cab drivers make more than 95℅ of Uber drivers.
Today im at $139 gross since 4am EST, gangbusters til 09:00 then it died.
But that's almost $80 profit SO FAR.
Trick with us is putting the time in.
Since I do so much contract work, 80℅ of the waiting I do is on my couch watching HBO.

As it happens, I'm top on a cabstand in the financial.
No big thang, it's only Monday.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Full time cab drivers make more than 95℅ of Uber drivers.
> Today im at $139 gross since 4am EST, gangbusters til 09:00 then it died.
> But that's almost $80 profit SO FAR.
> Trick with us is putting the time in.
> ...


Somehow uber brainwashes them into thinking they'll make 90K a year.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> People claim they make $1500.00 to $2000.00 ,how? I don't know? there is no way you can make that much. only during surge , which doesnt happen much..and pax are aware of that. they just wait till the rate goes down.


My personal guess is that they either have 1 amazing week or they are shills posting crap so lurkers will be convinced to join Uber.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

the rebel said:


> My personal guess is that they either have 1 amazing week or they are shills posting crap so lurkers will be convinced to join Uber.


There are some very talented Uberers who know how to work the surge.
Grinders however, just grind.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

I guess I am old school. I can't keep up with too much technology.watch the surge.all they have to do just change the rate to one fixed rate, and remove the surge.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Somehow uber brainwashes them into thinking they'll make 90K a year.


As ever: the three B's - Bullshit Baffles Brains.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

everything went up ,but transportation rates are going way down...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> everything went up ,but transportation rates are going way down...


Uber is doing this to kill the taxi and limo business.
It's sort of working.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There are some very talented Uberers who know how to work the surge.
> Grinders however, just grind.


They must get much better and higher surges than I see in the Denver area, rarely do I see it get much above 2, which is still at least 3000 miles a week (including dead miles) to make $2000 a week, hard to drive that many if you are not grinding.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is doing this to kill the taxi and limo business.
> It's sort of working.


But for Uber, it's like jumping from the Titanic - how long can you tread water?


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Long time ago the only source of information was the newspapers, you have to buy to know whats going on..then the radio broadcating came in around 1920's ,well the newspapers survived, now I still buy the sundays news papers ,it is heritage , it is part of our culture..


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is doing this to kill the taxi and limo business.
> It's sort of working.


Sort of like John D. Rockefeller and Standard Oil, who used cutthroat pricing strategies to drive their competitors out of business.

Rockefeller cut his costs so he could reduce prices by skillful utilization of pipelines and rail transportation.

Kalanick on the other hand, has been able to cut prices by eliminating the cost of vehicles, storage, maintenance and other expenses that the taxi concerns have to deal with. We still haven't seen the end of the epoch, but Kalanick can go a lot lower in transportation rates because of his very low cost structure.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sort of like John D. Rockefeller and Standard Oil, who used cutthroat pricing strategies to drive their competitors out of business.
> 
> Rockefeller cut his costs so he could reduce prices by skillful utilization of pipelines and rail transportation.
> 
> Kalanick on the other hand, has been able to cut prices by eliminating the cost of vehicles, storage, maintenance and other expenses that the taxi concerns have to deal with. We still haven't seen the end of the epoch, but Kalanick can go a lot lower in transportation rates because of his very low cost structure.


Can he? From all reports they are lowering their incentives due to taking major losses in the 1st half of this year, and those incentives were used to attract and keep drivers at artificially low rates, now there are some metro areas that are starting to see their rates raised obviously to keep drivers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sort of like John D. Rockefeller and Standard Oil, who used cutthroat pricing strategies to drive their competitors out of business.
> 
> Rockefeller cut his costs so he could reduce prices by skillful utilization of pipelines and rail transportation.
> 
> Kalanick on the other hand, has been able to cut prices by eliminating the cost of vehicles, storage, maintenance and other expenses that the taxi concerns have to deal with. We still haven't seen the end of the epoch, but Kalanick can go a lot lower in transportation rates because of his very low cost structure.


Definitely robber barons.
Uber price fixes, does all kinds of heinous activity.
I have a huge paranoia that they will attack a part of the cab business that I won't even put into writing, because I don't want Uber to get the idea.
Back in the 1980s in Boston, high end real estate developers would by shit townhouses on Beacon Hill and "break" the pipes "accidentally" so grandfathered in residents couldn't stand to live in the building anymore due to intolerable conditions.
Uber plays real dirty pool.
Hopefully they WILL run out of capital.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Peanut hello said:


> Long time ago the only source of information was the newspapers, you have to buy to know whats going on..then the radio broadcating came in around 1920's ,well the newspapers survived, now I still buy the sundays news papers ,it is heritage , it is part of our culture..


I never liked papers.
Don't like dirt on my hands.

Except the wall st journal.
That's a great paper.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I never liked papers.
> Don't like dirt on my hands.
> 
> Except the wall st journal.
> That's a great paper.


Well thats new to me . You can use gloves..


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Transportador said:


> Maybe because we don't have to pay for the cab medallion?


You are paying for it indirectly,


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

PVP said:


> I dont drive over my limits. If I get really tired I sleep for 2-3 hours and get back on the road.


You're supposed to take an 8 hour break after driving 12 hours in a 24hr time frame.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

nomad_driver said:


> I accept 1970's rates because rates are not determined by what decade we are in. Rates are determined by supply and demand. If you want rates to go up either demand must go up or supply must go down. I suggest you do two things, throw out referal cards at people as you drive though parking lots, and invest in a valve stem tool to let the air out of any car you see with an uber tag.


So you're the one!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2Cents said:


> You're supposed to take an 8 hour break after driving 12 hours in a 24hr time frame.


Does sleeping at Red Lights count ?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab, I've never held a gun to someone's head and made them take a metered ride.
> Matter of fact, I'm open to negotiation.
> When a pax holds up a $10 and says (before they get in) "hey man, I know it runs $13, but can you do it for $10?" I almost always do.
> 
> ...


it won't light!!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> Thats why cities put a cap number on taxi cabs, so each drivers can make a good living.


I drove a cab for years. It wasn't a "good living".


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> People used to think the same thing about LP's when CD's first came out. Now CD's are bulky and cumbersome most music is downloaded straight from iTunes or whatever and LP's are having a Renaissance in popularity.


Old LP's maybe. Don't think they're even manufactured anymore.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> Rent $ 40 per shift, cover gas and that is it I don't pay for maintenance not even an oil change and i work until 3 am but i have the cab till 7 am


Cab rental is $75 a 12 hr. shift here or $125 day.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Rat said:


> Old LP's maybe. Don't think they're even manufactured anymore.


Yes they are. A lot of major artists release limilted edition LP's for fans of music who appreciate the studio feel and acoustics moreso than a cleanly scrubbed heartless cd.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rat said:


> it won't light!!


In ya go buddy.
The 30 day program, Bridgewater State.
No charge.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey Rat you're in a bad area I guess there are a few cabbies that earn a good living on these boards I am one of them I own my cab.....44 total hours a week.....net after taxes what I take home $42k.....!& I don't think I am the only one


----------

